# Where to get Hang Tags



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

I am looking to get some paper hang tags to put on the shirts I decorate. I use several vendors for blanks so to me this will be easier than relabelling. Any suggestions on where to get these


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It may be easier than relabeling, but one has nothing to do with the other.

The whole point with relabeling is next year when someone wants to know where the shirt came from, a relabel will tell them. The hang tag will be long thrown away.

Also, hang tags are useless unless you shirts are being sold in retail stores.

Do a search at the top of the page on 'hang tags' for sources.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

rhinestoneshirts said:


> I am looking to get some paper hang tags to put on the shirts I decorate. I use several vendors for blanks so to me this will be easier than relabelling. Any suggestions on where to get these


There are several places to get hang tags from. Usually the same places that sell custom labels also sell hangtags.

Places like clothinglabels4u.com, jakprints.com, laven.ca, westcoastlabels.com, etc


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Along with the ones Rodney mentioned, you could check out NWTag.com to.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

u did it again Rodney. thanks!


----------

